# Meats



## Spotted Owl (Jul 5, 2010)

What are your and/or your families favorite game meats?

Ours

Beaver
Bear
nutria/muskrat
elk
pronghorn
moose
deer
****
cat

I think in that order also. Depending on which of the kiddos or me is cooking and what is being made from it.

There are individual animals that are much better and much worse than another of the same kind. Those we don't count around here. 

We haven't bought meat from a store in well over a decade now. Game is it for us, so we narrowed it down. 



Owl


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Aw come on.. if you're goona eat cat, might as well toss some dog and horse into the stew pot too.. 

For me and my wife, squirrel, rabbit and deer, especially deer sausage.. I also like ****, but my wife hasn't tried it. 

If it's meat, and you set it on my plate, I'm probably gonna try it no matter what animal you tell me it is...

OH... frog legs and gator tail are way up on our lists of good eatin' too.. My wife tends to like to buy bison burger. Makes some real fine burgers.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have decided cat is a great cheap source of meet.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jul 5, 2010)

By cat I mean Bobcat and Cougar. Common house cat is saved for end times in the other board. Horse would be at the top of my list if it was legally obtainable wild game here. Horse meat beats any other domestic meat, hands down far and away. 

Dog is not good. Tried coyote a few times and a couple Indian friends gave us some other type of dog from some of their ceremonies. All of it was no good, and I can eat some awful rank stuff.



Owl


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

deer,,,, turkey


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Never ate it , but Native trappers get a lynx say the meat
is delicious .

My favourite game meats : (no particular order)
Woodcock
snowshoe hare
Ruffed grouse
Whitetail deer
Canada goose
Wild rice feeding mallards
Teal (best waterfowl)
Canvasback (Rare anymore)
If you include fish: northern pike from deep cold waters ,
Walleye , black crappie, occasional lake trout ( don't like a lot of it )
Sunfish , rock bass, pink salmon , grayling , coho salmon,
Splake, steelhead, rainbow and brook trout.
If you include saltwater fish I only caught a few times....
The best hands down is black grouper . I also caught and liked
Barracuda, red snapper , rockfish, halibut. 
Don't catch , but love wild cod


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

grouse
quail
deer
elk
moose
turkey
goose/duck
caribou


bear


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Beaver
Deer
Turkey
Whistle pig
Squirrel 
Rabbit 
Hare
Duck
Goose
Coyote all in how it is fixed and the age, cook the young ones.

 Al


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

According to the wife "If it's not farm raised it's not worth eating." meaning beef, fowl, and pork. Although I've never known her to turn away from any type of fish that I've cooked up.........
And as most do agree that a "happy" wife makes for a peaceful home soooo....

As for me, I've been known to cook up a lot of different critters some just to see how they taste. But when only cooking for 2 most of the time it's not really worth it to cook 2 different meals for one very often. 
So sadly my "game type meat adventures" these days are very few and far between...:Bawling:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Our deer are raised on farm crops as is the turkeys, squirrels and geese, Whistle pigs are vegan and if there is alfalfa in the field eat that first.

I cook wild game for the two of us and if the wife doesn't want to eat it she can fix her own chow. That happy home thing goes two ways here. 

 Al


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Whatever slows down long enough is in danger...


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

i cant eat nutria/muskrat the flavor is all but uneatable to me 
for me the list would be dear, rabbit, turkey, goose/duck. I'v never had squirrel but i have been told it is good just always seemed like more work then meat to me


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, Venzun and wild Turkey and Bear....I harvest enough of those, that I won't be trying any Feline.


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

turkey
hog
deer
rabbit
squirrel
****
gator the whole thing not just the tail
frog legs
turtle
I tried rattlesnake cooked several ways but didn't care for it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Lady89 said:


> i cant eat nutria/muskrat the flavor is all but uneatable to me
> for me the list would be dear, rabbit, turkey, goose/duck. I'v never had squirrel but i have been told it is good just always seemed like more work then meat to me


it is less work than plucking a chicken 

there really are some fast ways to clean squirrel 

if your not looking to save the skin , and since the country fur buyer only buys tails not much need to , cut the 4 paws off with a pruning shears or hatchet , watch you fingers!

now make a cut under the tail and go part way down each leg with it , break through the tail bone you should now have the tail and a 2-3 inch wide strip of hide separated from the butt and back with the tail, stand on the tail flap, grab the legs and pull up the hide is thin and rips right up the each side so that there is a strip from about the middle of each side over the back missing hide now just pop the legs out cut it free

you could have 5 squirrel done before you could heat the water to pluck one chicken


----------

